# The Pirate Bay Sold To Software Company, Goes Legal



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Pirate Bay Sold To Software Company, Goes Legal.

*According to gaming company Global Gaming Factory X, it is in the the process of acquiring The Pirate Bay for $7.8m (SEK 60 million). The acquisition is scheduled to be completed by August and will see the site launch new business models to compensate content providers and copyright owners.*

-- Tom


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sounds like Napster all over again. Hope this will help those guys pay their fines... the ones they claim they'll never pay. I'm sure they'll be called sell outs for this, but it seems like a good decision to me.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the torrent sites will never close, ultimately. They will only get big enough to get noticed and then el splatto goes the gavel of legality.

'Tis the nature of the internet, that vast ungoverned wasteland we all call home.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"How the New Pirate Bay Works:

* You pay to download a file
* You then tap into a large group of others seeding the file you purchased, making downloads faster
* *After you've downloaded the file, you begin seeding the file to others*
* TPB pays you to keep your computer on and contribute to the base of P2P seeders for that file"
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/20090701/tc_pcworld/thepiratebaypromisestosharetheloot_1

There goes half of its' efficiency. It won't fly.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, when does the switch technically happen, i just went to the homepage of their website and its the same its always been.... Sounds like a napster however as techguy pointed out... be interesting to see what happens with this.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Suspicions of Insider Trading Surround Pirate Bay Buyers


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

RootbeaR said:


> Suspicions of Insider Trading Surround Pirate Bay Buyers


nice find.

gives credence to that whole leopards and their spots theory.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

New Pirate Bay to be based on give-and-take models.

*One of the world's largest filesharing Web sites, The Pirate Bay, is going legal through a series of give-and-take payment models that in some cases may even earn its users a bundle of cash, the new owners said Saturday.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Would-be buyer of Pirate Bay backpedals in court.

*The would-be buyer of Web site The Pirate Bay backpedaled in a Dutch court Tuesday, saying that it is uncertain whether the purchase will ever be completed.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dutch drama: antipirates sue Pirate Bay, are sued in return.

*A Dutch antipiracy tried to sue The Pirate Bay admins in a Dutch court, notifying them by "mail, e-mail, Twitter, and Facebook." But the antipirates got more than they bargained for-a Swedish defamation lawsuit from The Pirate Bay crew. The entire saga could only get stranger if Ewoks were somehow involved.*

At this point, I am wondering if we will see a Musical in Viking Saga form called "The Pirate Bay"! It has all the elements of being highly entertaining!

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

OK, Sell The Pirate Bay - Everyone Will Have a Copy Soon.

*The Pirate Bay tracks half the world's torrents and it's getting sold, which might be viewed as a bit of a disaster for the BitTorrent world. But The Pirate Bay isn't really needed anymore, GGF can have it in August as planned and not much will change. All of the torrents will survive and carry on working. It's time to pirate The Pirate Bay.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Grokster exec pulls out of Pirate Bay acquisition.



> "I and my colleagues have very strong doubts that the funding is in place," Rosso said. "And there are other issues regarding Mr. Pandeya's credibility that trouble us greatly."


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hollywood movie houses sue Pirate Bay operators.

*A dozen Hollywood production companies have filed a new lawsuit against file-sharing Web site The Pirate Bay.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Pirate Bay Sale Dead in the Water.

*In a few days time Global Gaming Factory is supposed to have gathered millions of dollars in funding so they can acquire The Pirate Bay. But according to Wayne Rosso, the former CEO of Grokster who was involved with GGF recently, this is unlikely to happen. Meanwhile, The Pirate Bay is giving GGF a week before they cancel the deal.*

-- Tom


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Going down with the ship


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Pirate Bay Ordered To Close In The Netherlands.

*The Dutch anti-piracy outfit BREIN has won its court case against The Pirate Bay. The Amsterdam court today ruled that the site must cease all operations in The Netherlands within 10 days, or else pay penalties of 30,000 euros ($42,300) a person, per day.*

If I am not mistaken, TPB has operations (servers) distributed elsewhere than the Netherlands, so, this may only be their demise in Netherlands - not elsewhere.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dutch Court Refuses To Inform Pirate Bay Defendant.

*Today, the verdict in the court case between the Dutch anti-piracy outfit BREIN and The Pirate Bay is due. Being one of the defendants, Pirate Bay spokesman Peter Sunde is interested in the outcome of the case, and asked the court for a copy. However, the court refused to do so and told Sunde that he should ask BREIN instead*.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Pirate Bay Buyer Says Deal Nearly Done.

*Global Gaming Factory's stock skyrocketed Thursday after it announced it has secured financing for its planned purchase of The Pirate Bay, the world's most notorious and illegal file sharing site.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Pirate Bay owners appealing injunction.

*Amsterdam district court orders site to cease operations*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Pirate Bay Spokesman Peter Sunde Resigns.

*After many drama-filled turbulent years, Peter Sunde, the infamous Pirate Bay spokesman, has resigned. Citing a complete lack of time, Peter says he wants to concentrate on new things, including several projects and a book. "I am leaving a role in order to be a person instead," he said.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Give Me Yer Booty - Lawyer Demands Pirate Bay Cash.

*Jo Oliver, lead attorney for the UK-based International Federation of the Phonographic Industry (IFPI), wrote Global Gaming Factory CEO Hans Pandeya recently to warn him that it must turn over any cash it plans to pay to acquire Swedish BitTorrent tracker site the Pirate Bay.*

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Give Me Yer Booty - Lawyer Demands Pirate Bay Cash.
> 
> *Jo Oliver, lead attorney for the UK-based International Federation of the Phonographic Industry (IFPI), wrote Global Gaming Factory CEO Hans Pandeya recently to warn him that it must turn over any cash it plans to pay to acquire Swedish BitTorrent tracker site the Pirate Bay.*
> 
> -- Tom


I should try that too!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Pirate Bay to challenge Dutch ban dated August 10, 2009.

*The owners of Swedish filesharing website The Pirate Bay will seek a retrial after a Dutch court temporarily banned its activities in the Netherlands, their lawyer said on Monday.*









Pirate Bay's first server IS exhibited at Stockholm's Technical Museum. The owners of Swedish filesharing website The Pirate Bay will seek a retrial after a Dutch court temporarily banned its activities in the Netherlands.

-- Tom


----------

